# fleas



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello! This is my first post. I have a gorgeous, sweet, nearly 15-week-old female named Gracie. We have been trying to avoid Frontline or other spot treatments (at the very least until after the winter when she is bigger -- she is still only ~15 lbs).

We go for daily romps in the woods and/or on the beach. I live in Southeastern MA. We have tons of deer ticks and a high rate of Lyme disease, so I am fairly neurotic about tick checks. I check Gracie over every night after she falls asleep on our bed (then it's into the crate!). Over the past day or two I have found 3 small black bugs that appear to have been fleas -- they have all been impossible to squish and have jumped away into my house before I could kill/catch them. 

I have not found any others on her, despite looking VERY closely. She does not seem uncomfortable or itchy in any way. How big a problem do I have? I don't want to overreact, but I would also like to nip any potential problem in the bud. What steps should I take to protect the puppy? The house? The kids?

Can I expect the puppy to carry in a stray flea after a walk in the woods? Does this mean she "has fleas"? Is it possible to take preventative measures that keep this from spinning out of control?

Finally, I've heard rumors that Frontline (the vet-recommended medication) is not working well on fleas this year. Has anyone else found this to be true? I am hoping to avoid using toxins...but if I am forced to go that way, I want them to WORK!

Many thanks!
Victoria
Gracie's mom


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Use a flea treatment. It doesn't need to be frontline but I would get her on something. Otherwise you are risking that she might get fleas but also ear mites! Also if your pup gets fleas it won't be long before your carpet or kids also have them. They can spread fast!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If the three fleas jumped away into your house, BOTH your home and Gracie have fleas. They can live several months without a meal, and if they're in your carpet, they find Gracie again. Going from memory (it's been a long time since we've had a problem) it seems to me that they can also produce eggs which of course turn into more fleas.

Since you check Gracie every night you might want to try the following:
1. Vacuum every room morning and night, and dispose of the bag outside immediately
2. Buy a good flea powder and dust her crate, Gracie and the room the fleas jumped off in. Obviously you'll have to re-dust after each vacuum.

If fleas don't reappear, then you're probably okay. However, if they show up again be sure to get a treatment for Gracie right away. Fleas can become a major infestation in a relatively short time. That's a problem you don't want.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

*Fleas & Ticks*

Get Cedarcide

http://www.cedarcidestore.com/cedarproducts.html

This stuff really works and is pet safe non-toxic

I have no more flea or tick problems and my neighbors are using it too.

Cheers


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Victoria

You're pretty close to me geographically,and I can tell you that the fleas have been horrendous this year. In our 25 years of pet ownership we have never had fleas in the house, or on the dogs. It was a shock when we noticed them earlier this year.

Our dogs are much older than your puppy, so we had more options available to us. 
We used a combination of Mycodex shampoo dog baths., Frontline, a spray from the vet for the house, we threw away all of their bedding.
Personally I don't think the Frontline offered more than a few weeks of protection, maybe 3 at most.
The problem went away though when I took them back into the woods, and started spraying them with Bite Free, an equine biting fly product. I can't recommend this product for a puppy, and even with my dogs I spray very lightly, and spray their hunt vests. 
Keep the Bite Free in mind for the future. We've never had tick problems on either the dogs, or horses using it. Spray your clothes with it too when you go into the woods. I do.
Oh yeah, a good flea comb, or lice comb helps too.

Good luck. Fleas suck (no pun intended)


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We use Sentinel for a once monthly all worm & flea protection. We have been using it for several years, and have had no problems with fleas despite a hefty season. It will not prevent an adult from getting on the dog, but it does prevent proliferation/infestation, and getting rid of the adult is pretty easy. An alternative to consider when your pup is 6m or when your vet gives the o.k. for a once monthly heart worm preventative.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I am from nearby you and, as it looks like, *Gunnr*, too. My sister has a scottie, and he has brought in her home lots of fleas this year. Frontline and other flea treatments don't help him at all. She has tried pretty much everything but the "bomb." Luckily my V. Sophie hasn't caught any from him even though they have played together (an odd couple!). My sister's vet too said this year fleas have been way more active than any other year. Let's hope it gets better as the cold weather moves in.


----------

